# Ctrl-Alt-Suppr ou comment débloquer un Mac ?



## jet92 (24 Décembre 2007)

1ère petite mésaventure ...​ 
Un ami passe à la maison, j'en profite pour lui montrer mon IMac tout neuf.​ 
Je lui fait une démo de Front Row et vlan planté !​ 
Je vous passe les railleries de mon camarade ...​ 
Bon maintenant je fais comment ? Ctrl-Alt-Suppr ?​ 
Ben non ça marche pas !​ 
J'ai donc éteint le Mac en appuyant 3 secondes sur l'interrupteur....​ 
Y'avait un autre moyen ?​ 
Pourquoi il a planté Front Row ?​ 
M'enfin ...​ 
 

[Edit] Si un modo pouvait corriger mon énôrme fôtes d'aurtografe dans le titre ....​


----------



## MamaCass (24 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Pour débloquer une application qui ne répond pas :

alt commande esc


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Samedi j'assistais à une démo sur un stand Apple quand l'iMac 24" utilisé s'est planté sans que la manip décrite ci-dessus puisse fonctionner. Ça s'est terminé par un appui de 3 secondes sur le bouton marche/arrêt.

J'ai comme dans l'idée qu'Apple a sorti Leopard dans la précipitation (fêtes de Noël obligent), et qu'il faudra attendre la prochaine mise-à-jour (version 10.5.2 , prévue pour le 15 janvier) pour voir les choses se stabiliser.

Selon les rumeurs, les corrections attendues pèseraient plus de 350 Mo et correspondraient à une révision assez en profondeur de l'OS (voir articles ici et là).

Patience donc.


----------



## zazak12 (24 Décembre 2007)

moi aussi, sur mon macbook, front row c'est planté. en fait je suis parti manger mais j'avait laissé front row en cour je suis revenu l'écran etait noir, plus moyen de revenir au bureau a la fin ayant appuyé pleins de fois sur le bouton menu j'ai décidé de l'éteindre via le bouton power ^^


----------



## tantoillane (24 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour débloquer une application qui ne répond pas :
> 
> alt commande esc





Oui, c'est différent des PC. et commande c'est la touche avec la pomme. Ce qui donne à ma façon : "pomme + alt + esc"


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2007)

Je confirme : command-alt-esc.


----------

